# Komischer Wurm in Bächle und Pfütze



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe vor kurzem in umserem "Teich" (ein aufgestautes kleines Bächle das aus dem Wald kommt) einen 15-20cm langen, dünnen und hellen (fast weissen) Wurm entdeckt.
Der Wurm hat mich ziemlich beunruhigt, da er eklig aussah und es sich um einen __ Schmarotzer / Schädling handeln könnte.

Gestern habe ich nach ausgiebigem Regen einen sehr ähnlichen Wurm (bis auf die Farbe identisch) in einer Pfütze gefunden, die allerdings ca 20m von dem Teich entfernt ist.

Diesen Wurm habe ich gefangen und fotografiert.
Der Wurm hat sich gestern recht rege bewegt, ist aber seitdem zunehmend träge geworden.

Kann mir jemand sagen, um was für einen Wurm es sich Handeln könnte?

Danke im Voraus,
Dieter


















Edit:
Jetzt sollten die Bilder endlich klappen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2007)

Haben inzwischen herausgefunden, um was es sich handelt: Paragordius tricuspidatus.

Ich finde leider gerade den Link zu der Seite mit den Infos nicht, aber Leute mit Teich ohne Zufluss durch ein natürliches Gewässer dürfte das eh nicht sonderlich interessieren 

Grüße,
Ibedom


----------

